# New Briarbuster Puppies by Bullet and Shadow



## StevePickard (May 13, 2014)

Bullet and Shadow are proud parents of 4 huge puppies. Liver and White male and female and Orange and White male and female.  Borning May 5, 2014.  All pups were spoken for before they were even born. Gil Stacey of this forum is a proud new owner of the orange female pup.
 Shadow and puppies are enjoying the new addition to their whelping pen, an air-conditioning unit!


----------



## GLS (May 13, 2014)

Looking forward to picking up Willa. Gil


----------



## JuliaH (May 13, 2014)

Beautiful Steve!!   Here is a recent picture of Lucky.

Julia


----------



## StevePickard (May 13, 2014)

Gil, Willa is doing real good!  I can't believe how big they are! One week old and they are the size of 2-3 weeks old for the last litter, but with only half the pups this time, I reckon that is the reason.  The way they are growing, I'll start the basic training with her soon!

Julia, Lucky is one good looking pup!  Can you email me that photo so I can put it on the website?
Steve


----------



## Sam H (May 14, 2014)

Good Looking pups Steve!!!

I "Potentially" have all but (1)one of Bella/Colts litter sold(waiting on 2 deposits now)...


----------



## GLS (May 14, 2014)

Julia, Lucky is one plucky looking dog.


----------



## JuliaH (May 14, 2014)

He is a real character too!  Loves birds, and has discovered girls....lol. Now to get him to quit "practicing" when he is out with one of the girls...

He will point good, and almost holds steady now. 

Julia


----------



## StevePickard (May 18, 2014)

The pups are 2 weeks old tomorrow and they are huge!  
Gil, in the photo, your Willa is the one on the far left.


----------



## gsppurist (May 18, 2014)

Very Nice litter.   Keep us updated on their progress.


----------



## StevePickard (May 18, 2014)

Thanks!  All are going to hunting homes and 2 are to folks that already have a "Bullet" pup.


----------



## GLS (May 19, 2014)

Steve, Louisa is already in love with Willa.  Gil


----------



## StevePickard (May 19, 2014)

The pups had their 2 week checkup today. They are just beginning to open their eyes.  They are doing great and have gained an average of 2 pounds in two weeks! Average weight (and all are within 3 oz. of each other) is 2 lbs. 12 oz!  The pups from the last litter didn't weigh that much at 3 weeks old (but there was 9 of them and only 4 this time).  I guess small litters do have some advantages in producing big healthy puppies.  Shadow has even gained a little weight since giving birth.  Mother and babies have it made....air conditioned above groundwelping box, all the food and water Shadow can eat and drink and all the milk the babies want. 
The whelping box has a wireless security camera looking down into the box and all the new owners  have been given an app where they can look into the whelping box and view the pups on their iPhones to see what they are up to day and night....and mostly what they are up to is eating!
Steve


----------



## pine nut (May 20, 2014)

Beautiful pups!


----------



## StevePickard (Jun 3, 2014)

The pups went in for their 4 week old check up yesterday and all are doing great!  They all had doubled their body weight since the 2 week check up and are over 5 pounds now!  They were introduced to puppy food and milk Sunday and they took to it right away.  I know Shadow will be glad to have them eating real food and not depending on her so much!  They are beginning to get pretty mobile, so the fun is fixing to start!  
Gil,
Willa, your pup, is the orange one on the far left in the photo below.
Steve


----------



## C.J. Pearson (Jun 4, 2014)

Steve, your pups are awesome. I love how their faces seem to be identical.


----------



## GLS (Jun 4, 2014)

Steve, she's looking good.  Can't wait to see her in person.  Gil


----------



## StevePickard (Jun 4, 2014)

C.J.
Shadow marks her pups and Bullet marks his!  Both litters had the orange pups having head markings just like Bullet and the liver pups having head and body markings just like Shadow.  I keep hoping for a liver male with head and body markings like Bullet (mostly white with liver spots and head markings like Bullet).  If that ever happens, then that one is staying with me!  With what I'm seeing in the color pattern though, that may never happen.....but I keep hoping!
Gil,
Ya'll will have to come see the pups sometime!
Steve


----------



## GLS (Jun 24, 2014)

Here are the pups at 7 weeks (Sunday).  Willa is the orange pup on the left.  Steve is a smart man.  He sent the photo to my wife. 
Gil


----------



## StevePickard (Jun 24, 2014)

Thanks for posting the photo Gil, I was just going to post it  myself.  Yep, I know who calls the shots when it comes to the dogs at your house!  Willa was carrying around a stick for a good while this morning, but when I realized I should get you a photo of that, immediately she dropped it. 
 Your wife's cousin Bill, who is getting the other orange pup finally came up with a name today....Cash.  Pretty cool name for a pup owned by a banker!
Steve


----------



## BeardsandSpurs (Jun 30, 2014)

Great looking pups for sure!!! Will definitely make great bird dogs in the near future!


----------



## BeardsandSpurs (Jun 30, 2014)

Great looking pups for sure!!! Will definitely make great bird dogs in the near future!


----------



## StevePickard (Jun 30, 2014)

Thanks BeardsandSpurs!  They are growing up quick so it won't be long before they will be in training.  2 are staying locally and I will start  working with them real soon and hopefully shooting some birds over them this winter.
Steve


----------



## Jim P (Jul 1, 2014)

Them are some great looking pups, they are all ost as big as my Abbey.


----------



## GLS (Jul 1, 2014)

Steve, Abby hunts at about 45 lbs.  What are you seeing as "average" size of Brittany females?  I see some 30 pounders on several forums.  Are they small or is Abby just big for female. Gil


----------



## StevePickard (Jul 1, 2014)

Abby is big for a female Brittany, but all of the "Bullet" puppies are on the large end of the scale for Brittanys.  Shadow is weighing in at about 42 pounds.  Bullet and his puppies are big from muscle and strong bones, not fat.  Abby doesn't look like she has an ounce of fat on her from the photos I've seen of her.
Puppies went for their 8 week old check up today.  All are doing great!
Steve


----------



## GLS (Aug 4, 2014)

We picked up Willa Sunday before last.  She's now 13 weeks and 15.2 lbs of chew.  Abby is beginning to accept her and they have been rolling on the floor playing.  Abby lets her know when she's had enough.  Sweet, smart puppy.  She's crate trained and is easy on a lead.   
3.5 year old Abby (45 lb. lap dog) with 13 weeks old nemesis half-sister, Willa , born May 6, 2014



Willa has detachable head for ease of cleaning:


----------



## mlandrum (Aug 4, 2014)

Wow , There're Beautiful !!!!!


----------

